# Moddog - Pulsar squonker



## Christos

Just received this device like 2 hours ago and I'm quite impressed.

Basically you build the kit yourself and can change or upgrade parts as and when required. 

Some initial observations. 
11ml squonk bottle. 
Left and right squonk action. In my case pinch squonk action. 
Bottle squonk control. You can close the bottle completely or adjust the squonk pressure that needs to be applied to your preference.

The box. 



The content. 



The finished product. 



I'm already thinking of ordering the 20700 battery tube conversion as this device is super impressive and comfy in the hand.

Unfortunately you won't see many in the wild as the first batch only had 101 units made but I'm sure you can expect more as time goes by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

I have a feeling I should have called this thread @Silver's moddog experience thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Day 2 with the Pulsar and this thing is awesome.

So much innovation !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Day 2 with the Pulsar and this thing is awesome.
> 
> So much innovation !!!


I think all new squonkers are going to follow suite. 

This is definately squonking 2.0 for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Available from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

shabbar said:


> Available from?


Sold out at the moment bit they are from moddog is Italy.


----------



## Hakhan

B E A utiful.
What makes it next level of sqounking other than the lines the Italians are so good at.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hakhan said:


> B E A utiful.
> What makes it next level of sqounking other than the lines the Italians are so good at.


You can completely take it part and clean everything.

The squonk bottle takes 11ml and have it's own pressure system so that you can adjust juice flow control and the stiffness of your bottle.

The bottle can be taken out and carried in your pocket,it seals with a twist.Like a valve system.The bottle just push onto the 510 squonk pin,not tubes.

You can upgrade the battery sleeve so that it takes 20700s or the new 21700s.

Silver contacts. 

This is a few points....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Just got round to installing a beautiful coil frim @akhalz! 
Apologies for the delays but the coil came in at 0.15 ohms and I didn't have a safe battery to run this coil on as all my mods a single 18650 mods and I wasn't going to buy a high amp battery. 

That being said 20700 battery tube installed in the pulsar and running some 40A (30A mooch rated) batteries.

@akhalz, thr coil us absolutely beautiful and the vape is suprisingly not too hot. 

Flavour is phenomenal! I appreciate how you have thought out your coils and tested them for best flavour before selling any coil for a specific atty!

Some pics...






Currently enjoying this a lot!
Running the salted caramel juice from Charles chalk dust and that is also a fantastic recommendation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

